# Smoke whole chicken on 30" MES



## dalefan63 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just bought an older model 30" MES.  Want to smoke a whole chicken. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## stevemax (Jan 13, 2013)

I sent you a private message but here it is again.

I would use a digital thermometer in your smoke box run at 225 to 250°  smoke your chicken with a decent amount of wood but not too much. With another digital thermometer smoke until poultry temp is hit. 

If you don't want to brine I have smoked turkeys simply by tucking the wing tips under, rub all the bird with olive oil and sprinkle heavily with kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

To SMF!  We are glad you joined us!   Have you signed up for Jeff's E-Course yet?  If not...here is a link that will get you started.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

This place is great...you will get to meet some great folks and learn a trick or too!

Here is a link to the poultry area...there will be a lot of the folks that will give you their 2 cents worth.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/102/poultry


If you need any help navigating around...just holler!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us!


----------

